# Let's call this 'Poor gun handling'



## tellner (Mar 29, 2008)

To summarize the article...

Victim uses fake gun to disarm robber of sawed off shotgun.
Victim robs robber.
Victim beats robber with sawed off shotgun.
Former victim, now former robber, becomes current Darwin Award candidate.



> [Sergeant]Raftery said detectives interviewed a witness who told police that he saw what happened in the laundry room and corroborated the man's account.
> 
> 
> "You can't make this up. You just can't," Raftery said. "There is no way that two different people who don't know each other ... there is no way he could come up with the collaborating information.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW, talk about going from Hero to Zero in a matter of seconds.  That would have been a cool story if it was the guy uses a fake handgun to get the shotgun and then held the robber until police arrived.

As Bill Engvall would say "Here's your Sign".


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 31, 2008)

Some people just can't be trusted with sentience nowadays.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 31, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> WOW, talk about going from Hero to Zero in a matter of seconds. That would have been a cool story if it was the guy uses a fake handgun to get the shotgun and then held the robber until police arrived.
> 
> As Bill Engvall would say *"Here's your Sign".*


Yep, and the sign is a headstone.  What was the guy thinking?  He'd just survived being robbed at gun point.  Why the hell would he then become to attacker in that way?  Oy, my brain hurts now.:wah:


----------



## tellner (Mar 31, 2008)

Your's and everyone else's. The investigating officer was gobsmacked. 

I don't think they can get the original robber for murder on this one. When the former victim robbed him, made him take his clothes off, took him to a secondary location and started beating him even the hungriest prosecutor would have to say, mmm, "Their relationship had entered a new phase."

They'll probably get him for the attempted robbery and maybe Federal weapons charges.

In the immortal words of I can't remember who "Looks like a self-inflicted wound to th' haid."


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 31, 2008)

He chose... poorly.


----------

